# BMW Coupe E9 2800 – 3.0 CS, Variant 3 coilover suspensions



## Abernardy (Dec 6, 2007)

We can provide Variant 3 coilover suspensions for BMW Coupe E9 3.0 CS made in Germany. These coilover suspensions lower the vehicle 30-50 mm (1.2-2.0 inches) on the front axle and 10-40 mm (0.4-1.6 inches) on the rear axle. Variant 3 is state-of-the-art technology for the skilled and experienced driver. The separate and independent compression and rebound damping options allow a truly individual driving set-up. The prize for this is 3100$. This includes overseas shipping from Germany to the US.

Please note: The original suspension unit has to be provided upfront. As an alternative the suspension unit can be purchased for 980$.
Anyone interested in this? Then please get in contact.


----------

